# Reloading 280AI



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have several boxes for Nosler factory ammo that has been shot and therefore "fire formed" am I correct on this? This leads to my next question... If they are fire formed to my action and barrel do I still need to invest in a 280AI neck sizer or is this only used if I'm trying to resize factory regular 280 ammo? Next, how do I approach loading 280AI brass that is bought in bulk but has yet to be fired thru my gun?

Thanks for your help
JRG


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

If your rifle is already 280AI and you have brass sized for and/or fired in that chamber, you treat it like any other reloading (using the correct dies). You can neck size if it will still chamber but eventually you will have to have a full length 280AI sizing die to squeeze it down and bump the shoulder back a bit. Since 280AI is a custom chamber, you might take some of your fired brass and send it out for a custom full length sizing die for best accuracy and brass life.

Lots of people size new brass. Personally I just inspect for dinged necks, load and fire it once (basically fireforming it to my chamber) with cheap bullets for practice ammo, and then load premium loads.

A neck sizer does nothing for fire forming 280Rem to 280AI. There are procedures for this which are probably best considered 'advanced reloading' and can be hazardous if done improperly. Do NOT fire regular ammo in an improved chamber unless you know the chamber is shot or the ammo loaded long so you have good shoulder contact (hard to close the bolt) or you are firing with excessive headspace. This blows primers or case heads and vents gases into the action...right next to your face.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Midway has RCBS in 280AI dies and then the sizer so I was a little confused about the whole procedure.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what you are seeing at Midway but you might be seeing the sizing die vs. the die set which includes the FL sizing die and bullet seater.

Neck sizing dies are caliber specific but not cartridge specific (most 7mm neck dies fit all 7mm/.284" nominal cartridges).

The only time you need to treat 280AI different from any other cartridge is when you are forming brass from some other cartridge...and if you want to go there I recommend you start saving 30-06 brass for the conversion (not 270 or 280 brass unless you have a 30 caliber neck sizer to step up and then back down...it is a little complicated!).


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

MidwayUSA is what I ment. The reloading die set I'm enquiring about is a 2 - die set with a full length sizer and a seater dies


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

It would be in my best interest to avoid "complicated"


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

jrg_80 said:


> I have several boxes for Nosler factory ammo that has been shot and therefore "fire formed" am I correct on this? This leads to my next question... If they are fire formed to my action and barrel do I still need to invest in a 280AI neck sizer or is this only used if I'm trying to resize factory regular 280 ammo? Next, how do I approach loading 280AI brass that is bought in bulk but has yet to be fired thru my gun?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> JRG


*Huge Caution !!!*
Nosler chose to set the SAAMI specs of their chamber, thus brass, at a differing measurement than the typical RCBS 280 AI. I don't remember right now the logistics of this but I would call and ask before you buy your dies. If you order a run of the mill die set your brass may not resize properly or possibly could be damaged in the process. I STRONGLY suggest you have that discussion with Nosler.

I once divested myself of all my wildcats because I grew weary of fire-forming. Little did I realize, once I stepped up to precision loading I still had to fire-form.

Yes, you must fire form your brass for its particular chamber.

I suggest you purchase the Redding Type S dies with the sizer bushing. They have simplified my load work immensely. The set offers you both neck sizing only or full length sizing. Sometimes you need one or the other and this dies set makes it easy.

You must fire-from all your new brass. It was hard for me to reconcile this as it seemed to waste bullets. If your rifle will shoot your fire-form load accurately then you can hunt with it too. If it won't, you're gonna be at the range more. I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## jrg_80 (Aug 13, 2009)

Reloder28 said:


> *Huge Caution !!!*
> Nosler chose to set the SAAMI specs of their chamber, thus brass, at a differing measurement than the typical RCBS 280 AI. I don't remember right now the logistics of this but I would call and ask before you buy your dies. If you order a run of the mill die set your brass may not resize properly or possibly could be damaged in the process. I STRONGLY suggest you have that discussion with Nosler.
> 
> I once divested myself of all my wildcats because I grew weary of fire-forming. Little did I realize, once I stepped up to precision loading I still had to fire-form.
> ...


They offer them in 30 Degree and a 40 degree neck.... HCR built and chambered my gun for me and set it to the SAAMI specs which is the 40 degree. Wit that being said I will take your suggestion to heart and call and verify prior to doing or purchasing anything. Thanks


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

You might call HCR and see if they can cut you a sizing die with the same reamer or at least to the same dimensions. It'll be $50 well spent.

Simple fireforming: Load ammo with the bullet long enough to firmly jam into the lands, use a starting load of relatively fast powder, and shoot it. IF you have good neck tension your brass comes out fireformed well enough.

Complicated fireforming (better, safer, complicated): 1) Run a larger sized expander through the neck of your virgin brass (30 cal for your 280 for example) or start with the next size up case (30-06 in this case). 2) Using your full length sizing die (with correct dimensions in this case, wildcats always run this risk) progressively size the first piece of brass a little at a time and check to see if it will chamber, You will get a small shoulder working its way down the neck as you go, and eventually it will barely chamber (must be tight). Now size your batch of brass at this length and fireform as before.

Always trim after fireforming unless you are doing radical case changes (not applicable here).

The goal is to keep the case head firmly against the bolt. Failure results in 'excessive headspace' which allows the primer to back out and vent combustion gases into the action as well as stretches the case severely shortening case life (and possibly allowing the casehead to split off).

I may have a few laying around where I abandoned fireforming 270 into 280Rem...insufficient neck tension (first method) allowed me to test a set of safety glasses (ouch) so I use the complicated method now...or used to before I sold my 280.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

jrg_80 said:


> They offer them in 30 Degree and a 40 degree neck.... HCR built and chambered my gun for me and set it to the SAAMI specs which is the 40 degree. Wit that being said I will take your suggestion to heart and call and verify prior to doing or purchasing anything. Thanks


It's not the shoulder angle that is in question. It's the base to shoulder length which, if I'm not mistaken, is in a different place in comparison to most 280 AI dies. Anyway, Nosler can tell you. 800-285-3701 www.nosler.com


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Found this article on the 280 AI. Should be helpful in sorting out your problem.
reloading.com/component/content/article/6-tech-line-a-tips/133-280


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

This article should help you sort out your problem.

http://www.redding-reloading.com/component/content/article/6-tech-line


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*280 ai*

nosler has 280 ackley/improved brass-save you some time fireforming. if not load a "cheap" 120 gr bullet with 4895(research a light load) and fireform. simnple.....or buy regular 280 factory ammo and practice or shoot hogs with and save brass-your accuracy will not suffer. don't get too worried about this "fireforming brass" issue.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Since you have the SAAMI chamber I would just use the Nosler brass even though it's pricey. I wouldn't recommend 30-06 brass as a starting point as it is too short to the point you might get some scorching of the chamber if you shot a lot of it.

Standard .280 ammo works in the 289AI but you might have some misfires in the Nosler chamber since it's shorter to the datum point.


----------

